# Protank Mini 2 Parts



## gorfrepus (4/4/14)

Does anyone have stock of the mPT2 coils? If so what resistance are they?

Also looking for spare glass tubes for the mPT2.

shweet.


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Does anyone have stock of the mPT2 coils? If so what resistance are they?
> 
> Also looking for spare glass tubes for the mPT2.
> 
> shweet.


Where are you based?

Standard evod coils work in the protank 2 mini


----------



## gorfrepus (4/4/14)

Jhb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Does anyone have stock of the mPT2 coils? If so what resistance are they?
> 
> Also looking for spare glass tubes for the mPT2.
> 
> shweet.



Gonna have to place an order from eciggies.co.za for the glass. It was the only place I was able to track it down


----------



## ET (4/4/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/replacement-coils/
they have some stock. but you know what works and tastes so much better? making your own coils. so don't throw away your old ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Oh my word... I can't find anyone with stock of the mPT2 coils either... 

Shortage of Nautilus Tanks and mPT2 coils... that's gotta tell you something!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word... I can't find anyone with stock of the mPT2 coils either...



I'm blind... Vape King who rocks has plenty!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-replacement-coils-x-5-pt2clx5.html


----------



## gorfrepus (4/4/14)

Sweet, wonder if they have the replacement glass tubes for the mpt2 also... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Sweet, wonder if they have the replacement glass tubes for the mpt2 also...



Nope they don't I''m afraid.


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Feels like my first post in this thread is invisible

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Feels like my first post in this thread is invisible
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Got the same feeling when I read through this. Maybe it is that new avatar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gorfrepus (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Feels like my first post in this thread is invisible
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Lol I was holding out for more replies to see if anyone else had too.

Trying to see if I can find everything in one place to avoid more courier charges.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Replacement_Coils

Eciggies have stock of both


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

As @denizenx said

Once youve used your coils, try recoiling one yourself. I think you will be pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

